# Slimline 3 installation instructions



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

As most of you probably know, installion intructions for the SL5 dish uses Ku readings from 101 and 119, including the fine adjustment/dithering process for elevation and azimuth to fine tune the dish alignment so as to peak 99 and 103 Ka signals without actually using Ka signal readings. The video and instructions are avaiable at solidsignal's site.

Has anybody seen or have a link to the alignment process for the new SL3 dish? Since it does not have 119, (aligning tilt on the SL5 so as to maximize 119 signal also helps serve the purpose of making sure the dish is properly aligned for later fine tuning azimuth and elevation for 99/101/103), what will be the fine tuning process for the SL3 dish? Will a Ka capable signal meter be required?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I expect the tilt on the SL3 just to be set based on the zip and left there. Notice in the SL5 instructions you never dither the tilt on 119 to dial it in for 99/103 like you do the azimuth and elevation. That is because the tilt is mainly to get 110/119 to line up and doesn't effect the 99/103 much.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Like I said, peaking 119 for tilt after gross aligning az and elev on 101 benefits by better assuring 99/101/103 are aligned well. probably not critical, though since they are so close together.

That said, I have a SL5 and I am still wondering why/how my 103c readings (avg mid 80s) are 10 points higher than my 99c readings (avg mid 70s), unless tilt is off somehow. If tilt is correct, then elevation and azimuth being off peak would seemingly affect 99 and 103 equally. Since they are not equal, I suspect maybe tilt is off a touch (and perhaps elev and az as well as a result). However, I do get good strong 95+ reading on non spot beams on 119 typically, so tilt couldn't be too far off. 

Am I missing something? 

I have not tried yet to fine tune the dish - maybe tomorrow.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

From people that have played with it the tilt doesn't have much effect on the 103/99 signal and when it does it drops off quickly. My guess would be your dish might not be quite plumb of one of the other adjustments is off a little.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeah, I will for sure check for plumb as well.


----------



## ROVER123 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm a new member and therefore quite the idiot. I'm getting picture on the the new MPEG4 channels from D11 but the 99c readings are on the low side (50-65). I'm afraid of pixelation with any wind w/bad weather etc. I have the monthly protection agreement with d*. Will they realign for free and what should I tell them (or not tell them)on the phone.

Lastly, can you tell me which sats/transponders(99,101,103,110,&119) are applicable to me with a HR20 and locals in Las Vegas. Thanx for the help


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

as mentioned in the SL3 First Look by Roberte. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133958

he stated,
"Installation is nearly identical to that of the AT9/AU9 with the exception that the tilt is preset on the ground based on zip code. There is no "need" to adjust the tilt after installation. That is of course predicated on the mast being plumb. "

so with what he stated about the tilt being pre-set on the ground based on your zip-code. i would say 101 is still the main sat that the dish would be peeked off of.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

ROVER123 said:


> I'm a new member and therefore quite the idiot. I'm getting picture on the the new MPEG4 channels from D11 but the readings are on the low side (50-65). I'm afraid of pixelation with any wind w/bad weather etc. I have the monthly protection agreement with d*. Will they realign for free and what should I tell them (or not tell them)on the phone.
> 
> Lastly, can you tell me which sats/transponders(99,101,103,110,&119) are applicable to me with a HR20 and locals in Las Vegas. Thanx for the help


here is a very useful web-sight that will help you determine which sat carries your local.

http://www.lyngsat.com/


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

gulfwarvet said:


> here is a very useful web-sight that will help you determine which sat carries your local.
> 
> http://www.lyngsat.com/


Unfortuntely, it does NOT tell you the specific x-ponders a specific channel is on - only the specific satellite slot.

Rover - your SD locals are definately on a spot beam on 119; don't know about the HD, but not sure why it really matters - you need BOTH Ka birds anyway...


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

gulfwarvet said:


> as mentioned in the SL3 First Look by Roberte.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133958
> 
> he stated,
> ...


Thanks. I read that post before and blew right by that.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Most techs never really did anything with the tilt besides presetting it to their local value. Things will be the same with this dish.


----------



## ROVER123 (Jul 28, 2008)

dishrich said:


> Unfortuntely, it does NOT tell you the specific x-ponders a specific channel is on - only the specific satellite slot.
> 
> Rover - your SD locals are definately on a spot beam on 119; don't know about the HD, but not sure why it really matters - you need BOTH Ka birds anyway...[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanx for the info. I assume Ka is 103 &99.Can you tell me which other sats (& a,b,c,s etc.) are applicable to my HR20. Sorry, I know it's in a thread somewhere but I thought you guys could save me a lot of searching.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The designation on the HR20/21 is s (spotbeam) or c (conus). The H20/21 haven't been updated to show it that way yet.


----------



## ROVER123 (Jul 28, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> The designation on the HR20/21 is s (spotbeam) or c (conus). The H20/21 haven't been updated to show it that way yet.


So I am only concerned, if I understand you correctly, with signal strength on the 103, 99, & for my locals 119?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ROVER123 said:


> So I am only concerned, if I understand you correctly, with signal strength on the 103, 99, & for my locals 119?


Yes, Ka is 99 & 103.
And yes to this question (but I assume you DO know you need good signal on 101 obviously...  )


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

ROVER123 said:


> So I am only concerned, if I understand you correctly, with signal strength on the 103, 99, & for my locals 119?


I have seen a couple of your posts. I live in Knoxville and thought that you might be interested in my tweaking results.

On a slimline-5, with a solid mount and a plumb mast, I started with 103c readings of 82-88. My 99c signal strengths were 66- 74. After a little tweaking up, down, left, and right, I ended up with no azimuith adjustment and 3/4 of a turn up on elevation. The final numbers, at this point, were; 103c at 86-92 and 99c at 85- 91. Changing tilt from 68* to 63* picked up 2 more points of signal strength on 99c with no effect on 119.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

tweeked the dish with some good success this morning.  The pole was not quite plumb, and I noticed the tilt was set to 63 when it should be 68 for my location. I got the pole plumb and tightened down the braces again. Went through the normal alignment steps as if the dish was new. Settled on a tilt of 67, as the 119 signal strength (on the tv display) was tolerant of about a 4 or 5 degree range. Then peaked 101 with elevation fine tuning knob, and verified with use of 99c and 103c signals from the HR20's readout. Also did azimuth the same way. It's a clear day and I now get 99c between 87 and 94, and 103c between 89 and 97. Not quite as strong as my Ku beams, but a lot better than I had before on both of them at least.

Edit - for the last few days the 99c Ka signals have been a bit stronger - now more in line with the 103c results I got. On both sats only like one beam is 89, and the rest are 91-95 for the most part.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> tweeked the dish with some good success this morning.  The pole was not quite plumb, and I noticed the tilt was set to 63 when it should be 68 for my location. I got the pole plumb and tightened down the braces again. Went through the normal alignment steps as if the dish was new. Settled on a tilt of 67, as the 119 signal strength (on the tv display) was tolerant of about a 4 or 5 degree range. Then peaked 101 with elevation fine tuning knob, and verified with use of 99c and 103c signals from the HR20's readout. Also did azimuth the same way. It's a clear day and I now get 99c between 87 and 94, and 103c between 89 and 97. Not quite as strong as my Ku beams, but a lot better than I had before on both of them at least.


Those look like good numbers to me. Nice job. :up:


----------

